# College Basketball Coaching Changes



## tdizzle

*College Basketball Coaching Changes*
_Updated June 12, 2007_​










*IN: Jeff Reynolds*
*OUT: Jeff Bzdelik*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: John Pelphrey*
*OUT: Stan Heath*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Kevin Broadus*
*OUT: Al Walker*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Louis Orr*
*OUT: Dan Dakich*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Brad Stevens*
*OUT: Todd Lickliter*

--------------------------------------------------










*OUT: Buzz Peterson*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Jeff Bzdelik*
*OUT: Ricardo Patton*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Tim Miles*
*OUT: Dale Layer*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Joe Scott*
*OUT: Terry Carroll*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Keno Davis*
*OUT: Tom Davis*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Marty Simmons*
*OUT: Steve Merfeld*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Rod Barnes*
*OUT: Michael Perry*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Tommy Amaker*
*OUT: Frank Sullivan*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Bob Nash*
*OUT: Riley Wallace*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Tim Jankovich*
*OUT: Porter Moser*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Kevin McKenna*
*OUT: Royce Waltman*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Kevin Willard*
*OUT: Jeff Ruland*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Todd Lickliter*
*OUT: Steve Alford*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Frank Martin*
*OUT: Bob Huggins*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Billy Gillispie*
*OUT: Tubby Smith*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Ritchie McKay*
*OUT: Randy Dunton*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Dan Monson*
*OUT: Larry Reynolds*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Kerry Rupp*
*OUT: Keith Richard*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Donnie Jones*
*OUT: Ron Jirsa*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: John Beilein*
*OUT: Tommy Amaker*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Tubby Smith*
*OUT: Dan Monson*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Steve Alford*
*OUT: Ritchie McKay*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Saul Phillips*
*OUT: Tim Miles*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Ricardo Patton*
*OUT: Rob Judson*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Sydney Johnson*
*OUT: Joe Scott*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Tom Moore*
*OUT: Joe DeSantis*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Brad Greenberg*
*OUT: Byron Samuels*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Mike Rice*
*OUT: Mark Schmidt*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Rick Majerus*
*OUT: Brad Soderberg*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Bill Grier*
*OUT: Brad Holland*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Kerry Keating*
*OUT: Dick Davey*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Ronnie Arrow*
*OUT: John Pelphrey*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Tim Carter*
*OUT: Jamal Brown*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Stan Heath*
*OUT: Robert McCullum*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Roger Reid*
*OUT: Bill Evans*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Mark Schmidt*
*OUT: Anthony Solomon*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Mark Turgeon*
*OUT: Billy Gillispie*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Perry Clark*
*OUT: Ronnie Arrow*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Jim Wooldridge*
*OUT: David Spencer*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Matt Brown*
*OUT: Rich Zvosec*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Jim Boylen*
*OUT: Ray Giacoletti*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Bob Huggins*
*OUT: John Beilein*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Gregg Marshall*
*OUT: Mark Turgeon*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Randy Peele*
*OUT: Gregg Marshall*

--------------------------------------------------










*IN: Heath Schroyer*
*OUT: Steve McClain*


----------



## BlueBaron

Former Georgia coach Ron Jirsa is out at Marshall.


----------



## JuX

Any news on Minnesota? Oh wait, never mind they're a crappy basketball team so who cares.


----------



## zagsfan20

Ray Giacoletti is out at Utah as well.


----------



## kamego

I can't believe Chicago State fired their coach... Got thrown out of a conference and play like 3 home games a year? He got 9 wins and that should be worth a medal...


----------



## TM

Hard to replace Rick Majerus


----------



## zagsfan20

TM said:


> Hard to replace Rick Majerus


Yeah, but he did reach the Sweet 16 in the 3 years he was there.


----------



## TM

And Tubby Smith won the national championship (with Pitino's players) in his first year. I'm not impressed. And apparently, neither was Utah's AD.


----------



## BlueBaron

TM said:


> And Tubby Smith won the national championship (with Pitino's players) in his first year. I'm not impressed. And apparently, neither was Utah's AD.


Neither was I... now that I look back on it.


----------



## Phyr

Al Walker is out at Binghamton.


----------



## zagsfan20

TM said:


> And Tubby Smith won the national championship (with Pitino's players) in his first year. I'm not impressed. And apparently, neither was Utah's AD.


3 years is hardly a fair shot. Give the guy a couple more recruiting classes before you can him.


----------



## kansasalumn

I am a bit suprised on UMKC coach to get fired.


----------



## kamego

kansasalumn said:


> I am a bit suprised on UMKC coach to get fired.


UMKC did not look good in the MidCon Conf Tourny


----------



## tdizzle

Michigan has fired head coach Tommy Amaker.


----------



## kamego

tdizzle said:


> Michigan has fired head coach Tommy Amaker.


According to what I have heard, no coach is going to be hired until after the tourny most likely. It seems the top 3 choices are coming from teams still playing in the NCAAs


----------



## Sunsfan81

tdizzle said:


> *OUT: Tommy Amaker*


Finally! :yay:


----------



## TM

i wonder if Legion and Harris will still head to UM


----------



## tdizzle

ESPN.com's Andy Katz is reporting that Joe Scott is leaving Princeton to take over the head coaching spot at Denver.

In other coaching news Tuesday, Long Beach State announced that they will not retain head man Larry Reynolds.


----------



## kamego

TM said:


> i wonder if Legion and Harris will still head to UM


Both have said they still committed to UofM for now. Both said they will figure it out after they meet the new coach. LOIs were already signed though


----------



## Quinn

Plenty of new updates added the past week or so. You might remember the 2006 version we did.

*2007 College Basketball coaching Changes (collegesportsinfo.com)*








.


----------



## BlueBaron

TM said:


> i wonder if Legion and Harris will still head to UM


I wonder if Tubby Smith will? :thinking2: :gopray:


----------



## TM

HA! In your dreams.


----------



## TucsonClip

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2807516

Steve Alford to.... New Mexico?



> Iowa's Steve Alford and New Mexico are working out the final details of a contract, and unless there is an unexpected impasse, he will be named the next head coach of the Lobos at a Friday news conference, multiple sources told ESPN.com Wednesday.
> 
> New Mexico zeroed in on Alford within the past two weeks while also waiting to talk to Winthrop's Gregg Marshall whose team was playing in the NCAA Tournament. But according to multiple sources, UNM told Marshall on Tuesday that they were going with another candidate.
> 
> The courtship of Alford started in large part because new UNM president, David Schmidly, was formerly at Texas Tech, home of Alford's college coach, Bob Knight.





> Sources close to Alford said he was looking for a new challenge after going through some tense seasons in Iowa City. The Hawkeyes have had some issues off the court, notably Pierre Pierce's legal troubles during Alford's tenure. Once the Hawkeyes' leading scorer, Pierce was charged with assault in 2002 and then in 2005 sentenced to prison for a slew of charges involving an incident with a former girlfriend.
> 
> Sources said Alford was looking for a school that is passionate about basketball first and foremost after being at a football-first school. UNM athletic director Paul Krebs has pledged to make the Lobos a national program, bumping up the coach's salary more than $500,000 in an attempt to get it closer to Alford's nearly $1 million deal with Iowa.


----------



## TM

Anyone heard anything about Quinn Snyder? Or has he been blackballed?


----------



## Gtown07

Kevin Broadus is going to coach Binghamton next year. 

He worked under JTIII for the last three years at G'town as the top assistant. He was a really great recruiter. Not sure why he took this job. I feel like in a few years he could go somewhere a bit better. 

link: http://cbs.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/story/10078790/rss

finished my thesis. maybe i should get nim to edit it


----------



## TM

Gtown07 said:


> finished my thesis. maybe i should get nim to edit it


Don't you want a good grade on it? :biggrin:


----------



## kamego

TucsonClip said:


> ESPN.com - NCB - Sources: New Mexico working deal to hire Alford
> 
> Steve Alford to.... New Mexico?


This one shocked me to say the least because I thought Alford was going to stay unless he got knocked over by a big namer. I don't think anyone can tell me that New Mexico is a real upgrade over Iowa(maybe moneywise but I have to think Iowa would have given a raise)


----------



## kamego

TM said:


> Anyone heard anything about Quinn Snyder? Or has he been blackballed?


Last I heard Snyder was just with his family resting and doing a bit of stuff with his father-in-law Larry Brown.

With Quinn's connections who knows where he will end up. Guys like him and Amaker will get more chances. I would love to see one of them goto a small school and build a winner before getting another shot in the bigs again


----------



## Brian34Cook

Holy jesus christ.. Minnesota lands Tubby Smith.. freakin Big Ten!

Updated: March 22, 2007, 3:21 PM ET
Sources: Smith to leave Kentucky for Minnesota
By Andy Katz
ESPN.com



> Tubby Smith will leave Kentucky to take over the head coaching job at Minnesota, multiple sources told ESPN.com's Andy Katz.
> 
> Smith had four year remaining on his Kentucky contract.
> 
> Smith met with Kentucky players and Kentucky AD Mitch Barnhart. Smith is expected to fly to Minnesota later Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Smith called former Minnesota coach Dan Monson early Thursday and told him he was accepting the job. Minnesota is expected to pay Smith $1.8 million per year.


ESPN.com - NCB - Sources: Smith to leave Kentucky for Minnesota


----------



## ATLien

^ I damn near fell out of my seat when I saw that. I can't blame Tubby, UK fans are terrible and don't know how good they got it.


----------



## T.Shock

Come back from a cruise to find that Michigan fired Tommy Amaker and couldn't even get Tubby to replace him. Honestly, at this point, I don't know who I'd want. Somebody with Midwest connection. Obviously, Linklater from Butler and Lowery from SIU would be ideal, but I don't know if they'd leave just yet. Michigan has some young talent (Jerret Smith, DeShawn Sims, Jevohn Shepherd, Ike Udoh, two incoming recruits). Keith Dambrot from Akron may be a candidate. Of course, Michigan will go with some over-hyped, failed but nationally recognized coach.


----------



## Mateo

TheATLien said:


> ^ I damn near fell out of my seat when I saw that. I can't blame Tubby, UK fans are terrible and don't know how good they got it.


He got pushed out. Told to choose between his job and his assistants, he chose his assistants.


----------



## zagsfan20

Andy Katz is reporting that the number one candidate to replace Tubby is Tom Crean.


----------



## zagsfan20

Heath Schroyer former Portland St. coach is now the head coach at Wyoming.


----------



## BlueBaron

TheATLien said:


> ^ I damn near fell out of my seat when I saw that. I can't blame Tubby, UK fans are terrible and don't know how good they got it.


I don't know what you're calling having it good. Ten loss Tubby is out and I'm so happy I can't hardly stand it. Btw, I'm really not terrible.


----------



## UKfan4Life

TheATLien said:


> ^ I damn near fell out of my seat when I saw that. I can't blame Tubby, UK fans are terrible and don't know how good they got it.


Whatever. I was the biggest Tubby supporter for the longest time, but after the last two seasons I've about had it. Love the guy, but it is/was time for him to move on. Ten-Loss Tubby? More like 12-13 loss Tubby.

And it doesn't make UK fans terrible. How do you think UGA fans act/would act when/if your football team has a 4, 5, maybe even 6 loss season? You would still make the postseason, but you wouldn't be where you want to be, and after two years in a row of that many losses and a year or two of those losses in the past during your coach's tenure, UGA fans would be calling for his head, I'm sure (as would most any school that places value on football).

But what do I know? I'm a UK fan, and I'm terrible. :redface:


----------



## DaBruins

UKfan4Life said:


> Whatever. I was the biggest Tubby supporter for the longest time, but after the last two seasons I've about had it. Love the guy, but it is/was time for him to move on. Ten-Loss Tubby? More like 12-13 loss Tubby.
> 
> And it doesn't make UK fans terrible. How do you think UGA fans act/would act when/if your football team has a 4, 5, maybe even 6 loss season? You would still make the postseason, but you wouldn't be where you want to be, and after two years in a row of that many losses and a year or two of those losses in the past during your coach's tenure, UGA fans would be calling for his head, I'm sure (as would most any school that places value on football).
> 
> But what do I know? I'm a UK fan, and I'm terrible. :redface:


Lol, so 6-6 in football is equivalent to 20-13 in basketball?


----------



## UKfan4Life

DaBruins said:


> Lol, so 6-6 in football is equivalent to 20-13 in basketball?


No, but if you're tied up on that, then you're missing my point entirely. People are calling us UK fans crazy because we want a coach who has given us three double digit loss seasons. This is coming from fans of programs who usually do not have very good basketball teams consistently. 10 losses is NOT Kentucky. 13 losses is simply ludicrous for Kentucky. That is not Kentucky and looking at it from all sides, Tubby seemed to be taking us down.

Anyone who thinks UK fans are crazy for not settling for seasons in which we have double digit losses simply can't - and probably won't - understand Kentucky basketball. With the football comparison, all I'm trying to show is that most fans of football schools who are historically and consistently good would be VERY dissatisfied with a season where they lost 5 games right? Hell, fans of said schools usually get upset if they have ANY losses since that sometimes means they won't play for the championship. Some fans of other schools who have football teams that aren't very good look at that fanbase and think they're crazy for calling for their coach's head after only a 4-5 loss season, when in actuality, that fanbase is simply accustomed to success, not subpar mediocrity, which is sadly enough where Tubby has left the UK basketball program.

There were some numbers I saw on a UK message board recently that I will try and find comparing numbers from Tubby's tenure to the years we were on probation and, shockingly enough, the numbers in Tubby's tenure were *worse*. I guess UK fans are crazy after all. I mean, why WOULDN'T we want a coach who had us playing worse than when our program was on probation? 

We had no wins against ranked opponents this year. I believe our last win against a ranked opponent came in January 2006 (someone correct me if I'm wrong). THAT is not Kentucky basketball. THAT is just simply pathetic. Tubby had only a few notable seasons at UK: 1998 when he won the title with players that weren't his (though I won't discredit him for winning it - it took some fine coaching as well) and a notably great season overall in 2002-2003, though we came up empty handed in the Elite 8 when Dwayne Wade went all triple double on our asses. We had a great regular season in 2003-2004 but we lost IN THE SECOND ROUND to...UAB? What? THAT is not Kentucky basketball (and I say that because that team should have gone MUCH further than the second round). We had a decent season after that, and then it was all down hill. Tubby has pushed the winningest basketball program in the nation into mediocrity and we UK fans have simply had enough. We want to be back where we belong: on top. It's too bad Tubby couldn't get us there.


----------



## kansasalumn

there is one thing I noticed about KU and UK fans, ehre aer a few who are cry babies and blame on the coach. aka last 2 eyars beofre this eyar with Self. back to back 1st rd losses, and UK fans blame Tubby for numerous things.


----------



## UKfan4Life

kansasalumn said:


> there is one thing I noticed about KU and UK fans, ehre aer a few who are cry babies and blame on the coach. aka last 2 eyars beofre this eyar with Self. back to back 1st rd losses, and UK fans blame Tubby for numerous things.


What's Tubby not to blame for? He had refused to do anything about our incredibly inept offense and was terribly inconsistent in recruiting (ESPECIALLY by UK standards). Those two things are what have been holding our program back for the bad seasons he's been here and he was given ample time to fix them -- and he didn't. He promised "big changes" after the end of the last pathetic season. He also promised to never have another season like that one. He didn't come through on either. Fast forward to the beginning of this year: no big changes and a season that is just as bad, if not worse than the last one. 

Being the UK basketball coach is quite the double-edged sword; Win and you are our savior. Lose and we call for your head. Such is the price of taking on the job of coach of the winningest basketball program in the nation.


----------



## kansasalumn

so who are the top candidates for the UK?

My top should be considered

1-Tom Crean
2-Billy Gillespie
3-Billy Donavan


----------



## UKfan4Life

kansasalumn said:


> so who are the top candidates for the UK?
> 
> My top should be considered
> 
> 1-Tom Crean
> 2-Billy Gillespie
> 3-Billy Donavan


Tom Crean is NOT one of the top candidates. He's just more of the same when comparing him to Tubby.

Gillespie and Donovan are at the top of the list but I HIGHLY doubt Donovan would consider leaving UF.


----------



## T.Shock

UKfan4Life said:


> Tom Crean is NOT one of the top candidates. He's just more of the same when comparing him to Tubby.
> 
> Gillespie and Donovan are at the top of the list but I HIGHLY doubt Donovan would consider leaving UF.


Do you think Gillespie would leave A&M after three years? He's been jumping around a lot and has a chance to really make the A&M program his. 

By the way, a guy I'd love to get at Michigan is Wright State coach Brad Brownell.


----------



## zagsfan20

It hasn't been announced and probably won't be for a couple of days but I hear from good authority that Bill Grier (Gonzaga assistant) is going to be the next coach at San Diego taking Brad Holland's job.


----------



## TM

McKay heads to Liberty, replaces Dunton


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Why can't John Brady be on this list...:gopray:


----------



## zagsfan20

Ray Giacoletti is going to be the next lead assistant with Gonzaga taking Bill Grier's place.


----------



## HKF

Kentucky is a thankless job. The rabids think they can win the title every single year, yet why would you want to play for a coach that doesn't even have the support of the fans. Tubby was smart. Whoever takes the job should be doing it strictly for the money. The sense of entitlement from fans is even worse than the players. Championships are earned, not given.


----------



## UKfan4Life

HKF said:


> Kentucky is a thankless job. The rabids think they can win the title every single year, yet why would you want to play for a coach that doesn't even have the support of the fans. Tubby was smart. Whoever takes the job should be doing it strictly for the money. The sense of entitlement from fans is even worse than the players. Championships are earned, not given.


You're right, because the majority of our fanbase isn't thankful of every coach to at least some degree that won us a title. I guess we weren't thankful for Rick Pitino when he brought us back. I guess we weren't thankful for Tubby when he won the title. I guess we weren't thankful for the way we played in 02-03, despite falling short of a title. I guess the fact that we immortalize our coaches in our history isn't thanks either.

Kentucky is a thankless job when the coach isn't improving. We didn't improve at all from the problems we were having last season. We continued to run an incredibly inept offense and continued to be inconsistent in recruiting. Worst of all, there was no evidence that things were about to turn around, so of course at this moment for Tubby the UK job is certainly a thankless one, but that man was king of the state in '98 and in '02-'03 when his popularity again increased among our fanbase.

Like I said before, the UK job is a double-edged sword, not a thankless one. Win, show us improvement, show us we're in the right direction, keep our program on the up-swing and you are king of the state. Put the program in the state Tubby had it in the last two seasons and you will be put under some ridiculous heat.

And how do we expect to have championships "given" to us? All we want is a team that will earn it.


----------



## Quinn

Not too many updates with only Gillespie and Sadler as legit targets for the Arkansas job thus far. A few new candidates have appeared for some of the other positions still open though.

*2007 College Basketball Coaching Chages*




.


----------



## zagsfan20

Would it really be a "step up" if Gillespie was to take the Arkansas job?


----------



## kamego

zagsfan20 said:


> Would it really be a "step up" if Gillespie was to take the Arkansas job?


Could be a money upgrade.


----------



## zagsfan20

[email protected] said:


> BJ PENN FORMER WELTER WEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE (UFC)
> ULTIMATE FIGHTING CHAMPIONSHIP, WANTS TO SAY. CHECKOUT HIS ON-LINE
> TRAINING @ bjpenn.com AND WATCH A EXCITING FULL CONTACT TEST FOR FREE!!! COME CHECK IT OUT. MAHALO!


Get outta here you little rat.


----------



## Quinn

2007 College Basketball coaching changes

Some quick updates:
- Pearl not interested in Iowa
- Niagra won't be losing their coach...he got an extension


----------



## zagsfan20

Dan Monson and Cameron Dollar have been interviewed at Long Beach St.


----------



## TucsonClip

zagsfan20 said:


> Dan Monson and Cameron Dollar have been interviewed at Long Beach St.


Hmm Dan Monson or Cameron Dollar... With his ties to the west coast and the northwest Dollar has to be the leading candidate, however Monson is a consistent, experienced coach.


----------



## Quinn

Made a few updates today :

*Tom Moore to Take Over at Quinnipiac*


----------



## zagsfan20

TucsonClip said:


> Hmm Dan Monson or Cameron Dollar... With his ties to the west coast and the northwest Dollar has to be the leading candidate, however Monson is a consistent, experienced coach.


Dollar is a great recruiter and hits it off well with kids. But, he's young and inexperienced. His past is also a little tainted from the Pizzagate incident when he got recruiting violations while trying to go after Heytvelt.

Monson has had good teams in the past, but his tenure at Minnesota was anything but consistent.


----------



## T.Shock

Some stuff from ESPN.com

- Apparently A&M has a verbal agreement to make Gillespie the highest paid coach in the Big 12.
- The article mentioned three names as possibilities for the Michigan(my favorite team) opening: Sean Miller from Xavier(though they say this is unlikely because of his extension), Chris Lowery(SIU), and their main focus has been John Beilein from West Virginia, though he has a 2.5 million buyout.

As a Wolverine fan either Lowery or Beilein would be excellent choices. Lowery's style fits the Big 10 a little better and at least I'll see a Wolverine team play defense for a change. But Beilein has done so much with so little that I'd be happy with him too. Plus West Virginia's team are always fun to watch. I'll be sitting here hoping for Lowery or Beilein in the next week or so.


----------



## Quinn

Will brown is staying at Albany. No clue where St. Bonaventure is going now that their top 4 have passed.


----------



## BlueBaron

Dana Altman of Creighton is going to Arkansas.


----------



## kamego

I have heard Michigan has signed Beilein from WVU also.


----------



## Quinn

A few candidates already for the WVU job with EKU coach Jeff Neubauer and Winthrops Gregg Marshall at the top of the list.

A few big names make the list but are stretches at this point. A dark horse would be Bob McKillop but expect one of the first two candidates to get offered and except.

2007 College Basketball Coaching Changes


----------



## tdizzle

It is now being reported that Dana Altman has balked on his agreement to coach Arkansas and will instead return to Creighton.


----------



## TM

Why would Bzdelik leave Air Force for Colorado? Doesn't seem like a major step up to me.

http://x.go.com/cgi/x.pl?goto=http:...ry?id=2824266&name=FPT-2824266-040322&srvc=sz


----------



## TM

BlueBaron said:


> Dana Altman of Creighton is going to Arkansas.


:lol:

the SportsCenter guy said "Psyche! One day after being announced as Arkansas' head coach, Altman is returning to Creighton..." :laugh:


----------



## TucsonClip

Look for a change to be made at Arizona...

No not Lute. Kevin O'Neill is days away from returning to UA and bringing his defensive philosophy with him. Which assistant is on the way out? It sure as heck isnt Paster, and Miles was just hired two years ago. Odds are that Jim Rosborough, Lute's long time friend and assistant, will be in the AD next year and not on the bench. I guess we will see what happens, but this is huge for Arizona. Not only does O'Neill bring a philosophy that Arizona is sorely lacking, but he is a good coach and a very good recruiter as well.


----------



## kamego

TM said:


> Why would Bzdelik leave Air Force for Colorado? Doesn't seem like a major step up to me.
> 
> http://x.go.com/cgi/x.pl?goto=http:...ry?id=2824266&name=FPT-2824266-040322&srvc=sz


Just think about how hard it is to recruit when you can't get a guy over 6'8" and all of your scholorships also include a tour of duty. Bigger money, doesn't have to move far, and a lot easier time recruiting.


----------



## HKF

O'Neill is a fantastic recruiter. He's just a crappy head coach. By the way, Bob Huggins is now the new coach at West Virginia. Feel bad for Kansas State. That was the best coach they could ever get. Their best bet is to get someone who is young and hungry (like an Anthony Grant).

Kansas fans seem to be having a ball with this and they posted the pictures of Bill Walker eating popcorn on the sidelines. Hilarious.


----------



## Gtown07

Is the Huggins rumor confirmed??


----------



## DaBruins

Gtown07 said:


> Is the Huggins rumor confirmed??


I think so. Huggins to WVU. Word is that Beasley and Evans are going to follow him there. Floyd better hope Mayo doesn't decide to stay at his hometown and play there as well.


----------



## HKF

On ESPNnews it was confirmed. He's gone.


----------



## FSH

Gtown07 said:


> Is the Huggins rumor confirmed??


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2827212 He resigned from KSU today and will be annouced as WVU Head Coach Tomarrow...And they said Beasley will most likely follow him


----------



## Gtown07

Can K-State stop Huggins from taking Beasley with him? I feel bad for Billy Walker and everyone else that believed Huggins.


----------



## HKF

Gtown07 said:


> Can K-State stop Huggins from taking Beasley with him? I feel bad for Billy Walker and everyone else that believed Huggins.


They could decide to hold him to the LOI, but the thing is, Beasley could easily attend prep school. He is one and done for sure.


----------



## zagsfan20

This is why there should only be 1 year contracts for college coaches.


----------



## E-MO_416

What does Walker do? If he wants to be in the draft next year he has to stay at Kstate. Beasley is in a much better situation, he can go to WVU if Kstate lets him or go to prep school if they dont.


----------



## Quinn

Also today...

Santa Clara filled their job...should leave LBSU with only one candidate. 

And yeah, a few names have already surfaced for the KSU position such as Henson (UNLV assistant) who said it's a great place to coach (he grew up 20 miles away).

2007 College Basketball Coaching changes


----------



## DaBruins

Quinn said:


> Also today...
> 
> Santa Clara filled their job...should leave LBSU with only one candidate.
> 
> And yeah, a few names have already surfaced for the KSU position such as Henson (UNLV assistant) who said it's a great place to coach (he grew up 20 miles away).
> 
> 2007 College Basketball Coaching changes


Yup, Santa Clara hired UCLA Assistant Coach Kerry Keating, who was deciding between LBSU and Santa Clara.


----------



## DaBruins

They should have a redshirt rule for coaches like they had for the players. If you quit, you have to sit out one year before you can coach elsewhere. And ANY contact you have with high school players is illegal during that period.


----------



## E-MO_416

Seems like Billy Gillepsie will be heading to Kentucky......Basically once/if Kentucky makes an offer, BG will accept.

http://www.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/story/10111025 

*Kentucky received permission to speak with Texas A&M's Billy Gillispie on Thursday, and two sources close to the situation told CBS SportsLine.com that assuming an official offer is made he will likely accept and become the Wildcats' next coach. * 
A message left on Gillispie's cell phone late Thursday was not immediately returned. 

"Coach Gillispie is one of the top coaches in the country and we certainly do not want to lose him,” said A&M athletic director Bill Byrne. “At the same time, I do not want to stand in the way of any member of my department who wants to explore another option if he or she feels that is in their best interest.” 

Gillispie appears to be Kentucky's third choice after Florida's Billy Donovan and Texas' Rick Barnes previously told athletic director Mitch Barnhart they are not interested in changing jobs. Gillispie agreed to an extension with A&M last week that would pay him $1.75 million annually. But it's believed he never actually signed the contract, and even if he did he could certainly get out of it to leave for Kentucky. 

The Aggies finished 27-7 this season. 

They lost to Memphis in the Sweet 16 of the NCAA Tournament.


----------



## FSH

Gtown07 said:


> Can K-State stop Huggins from taking Beasley with him? I feel bad for Billy Walker and everyone else that believed Huggins.


They could but that would just be retarded on K-State front...Beasley will be playing for WVU next year imo


----------



## zagsfan20

*Billy Gillispie new Kentucky coach.*

Press conference to announce it at 12:45 ET.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Billy Gillispie new Kentucky coach.*

Good hire. He can certainly recruit.


----------



## Gtown07

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> They could but that would just be retarded on K-State front...Beasley will be playing for WVU next year imo



The departure of Bob Huggins leaves two top players at a university in Manhattan, Kan., that they would not have considered if not for Huggins. Bill Walker, a freshman forward, will probably play for them next season. Michael Beasley, a forward considered the nation's top prospect, signed a letter of intent with Kansas State early this year. But if he seeks to be let out of his commitment, as many believe he will, Kansas State AD Tim Weiser reiterated yesterday that it is university policy to not allow any athletes to do so.
-- New York Times


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> They could decide to hold him to the LOI, but the thing is, Beasley could easily attend prep school. He is one and done for sure.


But why would Beasley choose to go to Prep school over Kansas St if that is his only choices, especially if he sees himself as one and done?


----------



## Quinn

*
A few updates today...*:

*Kansas St.: *
We might have this one wrapped up faster then most thought. There is a good chance that KSU will promote Martin to head coach and Hill to AHC which would likely be enough to keep Beasley happy...since he followed Hill to KSU. 

*LBSU: *
Expect Cam Dollar to get an offer since he was their #2. Keating had offers from LBSU and Santa Clara and chose the Broncs.

*Texas A&M:*
A few names already flying around such as Ronnie Arrow, HC at TexA&M-CC and Nebraska (and former UTEP coach) Doc Sadler. Some of the regular names for openings have come up as well since Gillespie to Kentucky broke late last night


----------



## HKF

If K-State promotes within, then they will probably not lose Beasley. Although the truth is, they don't have to let you out of the LOI.


----------



## kansasalumn

I highly doubt Beasley will go to WVU


----------



## cpawfan

http://www.kstatesports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=400&ATCLID=850166

K-State promoted Frank Martin to head coach and Dalonte Hill to associate head coach. Hill is the key to Beasley and Sutton staying.

Great news for the Wildcats.


----------



## kansasalumn

cpawfan said:


> http://www.kstatesports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=400&ATCLID=850166
> 
> K-State promoted Frank Martin to head coach and Dalonte Hill to associate head coach. Hill is the key to Beasley and Sutton staying.
> 
> Great news for the Wildcats.



I think it is great for teh short term, but for long term, I do not think he is the right coach. I hope he can proove me wrong.


----------



## Quinn

Long Beach St. named Dan Monson head coach. 

LA Tech will name UAB asst. Rupp as coach

More updates on the way...


----------



## Quinn

A few more updates: Arkansas has it's coach, creating an opening at USA. And Texas A&M is reportedly set to tab WSU coach Turgeon as it's new coach.

College Basketball Coaching Changes


----------



## BlueBaron

Arkansas is getting Pelphrey from South Alabama.


----------



## kansasalumn

Does any one knows about the UMKC opening


----------



## TucsonClip

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2836716




> *Amaker was introduced Friday as Harvard's new basketball coach *less than a month after he was fired at Michigan, a high-profile program in the tough Big Ten. Amaker said he was looking forward to getting to know his new conference.
> 
> "The Ivy League has certainly been recognized for its academic excellence and even its athletic excellence for a number of years," he said.
> 
> Harvard athletic director Robert Scalise said Harvard's top priority is "excellence through education." He also made it clear he wants Harvard to win, saying one of Amaker's jobs is to "transform the basketball program."


----------



## TucsonClip

*UMKC Hires Matt Brown*



kansasalumn said:


> Does any one knows about the UMKC opening



http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2835480



> KANSAS CITY, Mo. -- The University of Missouri-Kansas City hired former West Virginia assistant Matt Brown as its basketball coach Thursday.
> 
> Brown spent the past 10 years as an assistant to John Beilein, the last five with the Mountaineers. Brown also spent three years as an administrative assistant to Florida coach Billy Donovan but has never been a head coach.
> 
> "I am excited that Matt has decided to join our university and athletics department family," athletic director Tim Hall said in a release. "He is a fine person, a teacher of the highest order, and a terrific basketball coach."


----------



## Quinn

*Hawaii *FINALLY promoted their top assistant, Nash, to head coach. Stupidity. Not that he was the choice, but that it took 4 months to name him coach, missing a good deal of recruiting time.


And Marshall was made an offer by *Wichita St* and will be named their next head coach....close to 1 million per. Odd that moved to the MVC since he turned down USF and the Big East.


----------



## Quinn

*Winthrop* has promoted to Peele to head coach...that was quick.


----------



## Quinn

*Charlotte *coach *Bobby Lutz *has turned down the *USA* job offer.


----------



## Quinn

*More Updates: 2007 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

*Air Force* has it's new coach: Jeff Reynolds

*South Alabama* is down to (2) candidates: Ronnie Arrow and Bob Marlin


----------



## Quinn

*South Alabama* has hired Texas A&M-CC coach Ronnie Arrow


----------



## Quinn

*St. Louis* has fired Brad Soderberg.


----------



## Quinn

*Chicago St.* has filled their opening as well.


----------



## zagsfan20

St. Louis just hired Rick Majerus. A splashy hire for them, I'm wondering what Majerus sees in the Billikens.


----------



## Ima-balla-baby

That's wrong how Huggins just gonna up and leave Mike Beasley and 
Bill Walker like that.


----------

